# CANCÚN: Convenção Marco sobre a Mudança Climática (COP-16)



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 16:51)

*Secretário de Estado admite que acordo climático global é “inalcançável” em Cancún*





O principal desafio da conferência climática que começa na segunda-feira será reorientar os compromissos conseguidos em Copenhaga, havendo condições para avançar em algumas áreas, mas não é esperado um acordo global, considera o secretário de Estado do Ambiente. Humberto Rosa defendeu que “o principal desafio de Cancún é reorientar os compromissos positivos do acordo de Copenhaga [realizada em Dezembro do ano passado] no contexto da Convenção Quadro das Nações Unidas” para o Clima.
“Parece-nos que é inalcançável chegar a Cancún e fazer um acordo global, juridicamente vinculativo, um novo tratado climático. Tal como acontecia antes de Copenhaga, não está feito trabalho de casa suficiente para estarmos à beira de ter um tratado global”, especificou. Mas “creio que há condições para haver progressos significativos em algumas áreas”, como o financiamento, o compromisso de transferência de tecnologia ou a forma de abordar a desflorestação, frisou o secretário de Estado.
A Conferência da ONU sobre Alterações Climáticas inicia-se na amanhã em Cancún, México, e reúne representantes de cerca de 200 países que vão tentar chegar a um acordo global sobre a redução de emissões de gases com efeito de estufa e o apoio à adaptação dos países em vias de desenvolvimento. Portugal vai ter na conferência uma delegação de técnicos aos quais se juntará depois a ministra do Ambiente, Dulce Pássaro, e o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, que participam na cimeira dos governantes.
Para Humberto Rosa, a conferência de Copenhaga “não é um insucesso tão grande como isso em certas ópticas, no sentido em que veio trazer algumas novidades relevantes, nomeadamente compromissos para todos”. Daquela reunião, resultaram “o que se chamam compromissos de financiamento rápido para as alterações climáticas, ou seja, verbas que os países desenvolvidos disponibilizam aos países em desenvolvimento mais carenciados no curto prazo, de 2010 a 2012”.
Em Cancún, “há um primeiro assunto que será uma demonstração de boa-fé e de boa vontade dos países desenvolvidos que é demonstrar como estamos a concretizar este nosso financiamento rápido”, realçou o governante. No quadro do compromisso da União Europeia (UE), de 2,4 mil milhões de euros até 2012, Portugal tem a sua parte de 12 milhões de euros assegurada.
Já foram concretizados protocolos de entendimento com Moçambique e Angola, mas estão em análise outros projectos de capacitação para as alterações climáticas, onde estará envolvido o Fundo Português de Carbono. O protocolo de Quioto vai vigorar até 2012 e os países procuram um acordo para o período seguinte.
Os EUA, um dos maiores emissores de gases com efeito de estufa, vão chegar a Cancún sem a sua legislação definida, mas “o mundo não pode ficar refém disso”, afirmou também o secretário de Estado.

PÚBLICO (Ecosfera)


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

*Conferência de Cancún consegue acordo sobre clima*

Uma longa ovação culminou ontem a conferência sobre o clima em Cancún, no México. A salva de palmas justificou-se pelo acordo a que foi possível chegar para os países em desenvolvimento reduzirem o abate de árvores nas suas florestas tropicais. Foi ainda aberto caminho para a redução dos gases de efeito-estufa, tema a ser discutido na conferência de Durban, marcada para finais de 2011.
O aspecto central do acordo México é a definição de um preço para cada árvore, a ser financiado por um Fundo Verde, que deverá ser activado em 2020 (ver caixa).
Para a ministra do Ambiente, Dulce Pássaro, o "acordo restabelece a confiança na possibilidade" de um "acordo climático vinculativo", referiu à Lusa, a partir da estância turística mexicana.
Também o presidente da Comissão Europeia, Durão Barroso, elogiou os resultados da conferência, que de certo modo fizeram esquecer o fracasso da reunião antecedente de Copenhaga, em 2009, lembrando o papel da União Europeia no processo.
"A Europa trabalhou o ano inteiro para salvar o processo das Nações Unidas contra as alterações climáticas e para a possibilidade de se alcançar um acordo global", disse, acrescentando que "este acordo representa um importante passo em frente no caminho de um quadro integral e vinculativo no que diz respeito às alterações climáticas". O aspecto vinculativo continua a ser o mais controverso e, por isso, foi remetido para a reunião na África do Sul.
Dos 194 países representados, só a Bolívia contestou o acordo – criticando, por exemplo, a falta de vontade para renovar o Protocolo de Quioto. Mas o acordo foi apoiado por países como os EUA, Japão e China, que mais têm contestado a necessidade de medidas vinculativas e que, nos 12 dias em que durou a reunião de Cancún, foram dos que mais obstáculos levantaram às negociações. 
O chefe da delegação americana, Todd Stern, elogiou o documento final, considerando-o "um passo em frente", ainda que "não vá, obviamente, resolver a questão climática". Mas, após o desaire de Copenhaga, o facto de alguns pontos em discussão nesta reunião terem sido inscritos no documento de Cancún, pode ser entendido como um avanço.
Permanecem por resolver questões práticas ligadas ao financiamento do Fundo Verde. Em Copenhaga, os países desenvolvidos concordaram em mobilizar 100 mil milhões de dólares, por ano, a partir de 2020. 
A gestão daquela verba estará inicialmente entregue ao Banco Mundial, de acordo com uma proposta da UE, dos EUA e do Japão. Posteriormente, será criado um órgão de administração, formado equitativamente por países desenvolvidos e em vias de desenvolvimento. A forma do seu posterior financiamento é que está ainda por estabelecer, estando em estudo várias opções. 

DN


----------

